
24 Hours of Privilege - basicallydan
http://stilldrinking.org/24-hours-of-privilege
======
dfxm12
Warning: this has nothing to do temporarily beating a system's computer access
control.

------
EvenThisAcronym
Neat, I bet you could prove just about any point by fabricating a fictional
character and attacking their constructed ideas. I'll have to give it a try
sometime.

~~~
locrelite
This is like the third time I've been accused of being fictional.

------
lynndylanhurley
Too real

------
hashberry
For some people the difficulty level of life is on "Easy."

------
omonra
This is a great exercise for those practicing stoicism.

